

The US Department of Defense has 42 million billion billion billion IPv6 addresses - dmytton
http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/03/26/the-us-department-of-defense-has-42-million-billion-billion-billion-ipv6-addresses/

======
khafra
That's a little misleading if you're thinking of it in ipv4 terms, since an
ipv6 subnet is always a /64 (the entire ipv4 address space is only a /32). So
really, since there will be no NAT, the DoD has only set aside 2^51 subnets
for itself; a bit over 2 quadrillion separate networks. A reasonable buffer
for growth.

